
What I've been up to for the past year - pud
http://pud.com/post/63525426229/what-ive-been-up-to-for-the-past-year
======
sivers
Well now he's got the founder of CD Baby on board, too. ☺

This is amazing. This is exactly what I would have created if I didn't sign a
non-compete agreement when I sold CD Baby.

I just created an unlimited account on DistroKid and I'm uploading all of my
own music in the background as I type.

I'll be sending everyone I know to DistroKid now.

Congrats, Pud! You rule.

~~~
jschulenklopper
Great... also to see the distribution channel evolution and the implied step
in maturity: from CDs to generic distribution, from Baby to Kid. Smart naming.

~~~
pud
The baby->kid thing was unintentional, but I like it! :)

------
aresant
The simplicity of the distrokid landing page makes me weirdly happy:

* Clear headline right under the logo that explains the service.

* Dead ass simple call to action where you'd expect it.

* Clear benefits listed next to form.

* Complete explanation of the service & FAQ on the page.

* Social proof from solid brands.

The style isn't "gorgeous" and it doesn't follow best practices necessarily -
maybe too much info, not enough contrast, not enough focus on the call to
action, etc but for some reason it's jumping out at me.

Just feels honest and straightforward which is easy to over think / over-
design.

~~~
goblin89
That was my impression as well. I've actually signed up and found the main
interface beautifully simple, too.

By trying to post this on Reddit, though, I've discovered a surprisingly
negative comment that also seems to have a point:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/WeAreTheMusicMakers/comments/1o1abq/...](http://www.reddit.com/r/WeAreTheMusicMakers/comments/1o1abq/heres_why_i_made_a_site_where_you_can_upload/cco3vyv)

~~~
chrisweekly
That negative reddit comment had a point that doesn't fairly apply. Read the
responses, they address all of its concerns.

~~~
goblin89
I am following the discussion, most of my doubts were resolved.

------
DigitalSea
This is the kind of disruption the music industry needed. You've eliminated
one of the only two reasons a band should sign to a record label with this
site. A feature (even if it cost a few dollars more per month) that allowed
music to be submitted for consideration to radio stations that accept
solicited material would be fantastic. The only reason really left to sign to
a label is their generous press and album advance cash, but even those two
conditions are easily bypassed going with a bedroom producer who is able to
come close to a studio quality recording for a couple cartons of beer with a
PC, mixing desk and copy of Protools.

I can't applaud you enough Pud. I am envious of what you've been able to
achieve, especially the agreements in place and easy no BS interface that
allows you to easily upload music with any gimmicks. I'll be keeping my eye on
this, I have no doubt it's going to be huge.

~~~
uniclaude
I do believe there is one more thing that a record label can bring to an
artist: marketing.

There's a gigantic amount of music produced every day, and only a limited time
for listening, so filtering is a real issue, and labels do help there.

Record labels are labels, and in some genres of music, labels are a really
good way to filter the signal from the noise for listeners. I do not believe
this entitles them to keep a big part of the money generated by the sales of
music, but it is clear that even if your music is on iTunes, Google Play, or
any other service, if no one hears _about_ it, it will just sleep there.

Therefore, to me, the next step in the elimination of the need of record
labels would be an efficient music discovery service, where you could be sure
that if your tunes are good, no matter the lack of promotion, they'll fall in
the relevant ears. There is Pandora and the likes, but I don't think we're
quite there yet (hype will probably always be a very strong thing). I have
good hopes though.

~~~
derefr
I believe the GP covered that function under "generous press" \-- but even
still, this isn't really a reason to make yourself beholden to a label;
marketing is a service you can pay for like anything else, where the marketing
agency is beholden to you.

Stripping off distribution and press, "labels" are really just left as VC
firms and/or incubators for music-production "start-ups" (in est, bands.)
Which sounds about right.

~~~
DigitalSea
Yep, that's what I meant by press in my comment, I should have probably worded
it as "marketing budget" or something more obvious as I can see how it could
get confused with press as in pressing a copy of a record.

You are right about labels one day just being startup incubators and venture
capitalists for bands. I guess when you factor in all of the benefits the
Internet brings to a band, there aren't many left a label provides other than
cash. For a true decent recording you need cash for studio time, a producer
and then more money to get it mixed and mastered.

------
sandGorgon
Interesting technical question (disclaimer: I have no financial interest in
these things). How is stuff like _" Then stuff to automatically convert audio
& image files to the right formats."_ usually done ?

Does the webapp push stuff in a queue and call a commandline tool like
mencoder or something is there an industry standard tool ? How do you deal
with concurrency (some kind of Actor model ) ? And most importantly, do you
have to tune the linux kernel to achieve performance on this (just saw the
LinkedIn NUMA post as well, so thinking about that)?

I am sure Youtube and all do it using the enviable Google infrastructure, but
how does someone else do it

~~~
pud
All the stores have different requirements. One store requires 2500x2500
artwork, another requires FLAC audio, etc. So when users upload audio or video
to DistroKid, everything gets converted to appease all the different stores.

Right now there's a cron that runs every few seconds, finds the next
unprocessed file, and processes it via command line. If/when volume gets
really high, I'll probably have to do this somewhat differently to make sure
it scales.

DistroKid uses MediaInfo to figure out what the user uploaded:

[http://mediaarea.net/en/MediaInfo](http://mediaarea.net/en/MediaInfo)

Then uses SOX for audio conversions:

[http://sox.sourceforge.net/](http://sox.sourceforge.net/)

And native Railo (the backend programming language I use) functions for image
processing/resizing.

[http://getrailo.com](http://getrailo.com)

~~~
sandGorgon
thanks ! very interesting - I have never heard of any of the things that you
mentioned .

could you talk about why you chose Railo, which looks to be a fairly esoteric
stack. Is it something you chose specifically for its media capabilities ?

~~~
pud
I love Railo. And I love the CFML language, which is what it uses. Railo is
free (as opposed to Adobe ColdFusion - the other CFML platform), open source,
has a great community, and does everything I need. I'm a speed demon in it.
And the pages load super fast.

------
thenomad
Are you likely to do the same for movies?

If you think the music industry's distribution model is broken, check out the
movie industry. Currently it'll cost me over $1,000 to use the easiest route
to getting a feature into iTunes.

~~~
pud
Good idea. I'm not a movie maker so I don't know much about the business, but
I'll investigate.

~~~
thenomad
I am a movie-maker (obviously), and I know a lot of other experienced movie
types too - happy to help with research.

Good starting points would be the current leaders in getting movies onto
iTunes and Netflix: KinoNation and
[http://www.distribber.com/](http://www.distribber.com/) .

The situation for filmmakers is so bad that the latter's offer to take 3+
months to get a single movie into iTunes for the low, low price of $1295 was -
rightly - considered to be a massive leap forward for filmmakers worldwide.

------
drawkbox
Excellent product and targeting, actually almost muttered 'ooooh' after
reading your post. I'd also add in some other promotional channels on next
iteration like Soundcloud uploads. Promotional and general 'radio' like
stations, I find lots of new music at Soundcloud, get started
[http://developers.soundcloud.com/docs](http://developers.soundcloud.com/docs)

------
acqq
What are you going to do to protect the store from the spam? Especially with
the "upload for free" feature? Looks like the potential for trouble and the
inconvenience of all the users of the store.

~~~
pud
If I gave details on this, it would aid the spammers. So I can't really give
details. I wish I could.

~~~
aviraldg
Security through obscurity usually isn't a good idea.

~~~
munificent
Spam isn't a security problem, it's an abuse problem. All spam protection
systems I know of rely at least somewhat on secret special sauce.

------
martinwnet
First off, this looks excellent.

This undoubtedly trumps the likes of CD Baby in many ways, but one reason I
could see people sticking with them is that, even though to upload an album at
CD Baby is more expensive up front, it's a one-off payment. You pay the $40 or
whatever it costs, then that's it, the music stays up there at no further
cost. From the DistroKid FAQ, if you stop paying your yearly fee then the
music can be removed.

Clearly though such users aren't your target audience, you're going after the
musicians that want to upload songs all the time, as opposed to albums.

Good luck to you though, this is the type of innovation this industry
desperately needs.

~~~
pud
CD Baby takes a percentage of your royalties forever. DistroKid doesn't.

TuneCore charges a (much larger) annual fee.

~~~
StavrosK
You should probably mention this in the FAQ or something, for the next person
to wonder.

------
forgingahead
Congrats and good luck! Gonna say that you should charge more though, $20 a
year unlimited is incredibly low.

~~~
pud
A few other people have also suggested I raise the price.

If "too many customers" becomes a problem (increase in customer service
expenses, etc) I'd consider it. But right now that's not an issue and I love
that it's cheap.

~~~
annnnd
The problem would be better named "too many customers, too much hassle and not
enough income to support it". It might be wise to come up with a premium
service for users who can/want to pay more. In general you don't want to
compete on price, but on quality and convenience.

Congratulations btw! :)

~~~
RyanMcGreal
> In general you don't want to compete on price

When selling to independent musicians, you want to compete on price.

------
samstave
So at first I was skeptical of __"...a service where musicians can just upload
songs whenever they want..." __* -- where I was thinking "How is this
different than SoundCloud" \-- but with reading about how to submit to the
various providers -- that is awesome!

Pud should provide an API for these other music hosts to channel user content
to these providers.

What I am interested in though, more than the ability to submit, is to FIND --
If this service were able to allow me to find micro-artists in certain genres
on the major players - that would be fantastic... or to create
channels/playlists of them.

I ___LOVE_ __electroswing -- and it is dominated by the wonderful Parov Stelar
-- but I have every track by him... so I 'd like to branch out. If I could
track a genre of "ElectroSwing" and have it look for artists across all the
major vendors, and keep a purchasable playlist of these guys... that would be
farking amazing.

Also, been a fan of Pud's for years... don't wind up on some fucked list ;-)

~~~
m_mueller
Concerning ElectroSwing: Do you know 'Proleter'? Found him a few days, it's
sort of ElectroSwing meets Triphop - amazing stuff. I assume you also know
Caravan Palace? I love those two, not a big fan of Parov Stelar however.

------
hayksaakian
Why is music still sold like this?

Why isn't everything digital sold like apps?

What's the point of these middlemen?

iTunes provides the store and artist provides the product. In 2013 why does
capitalism and technology allow this to occur

~~~
guynamedloren
When I was reading this, I was asking myself the same questions. Unbelievable
that a musician can't just upload a song to iTunes. I thought that was one of
the huge driving factors of digital music distribution, breaking down the old
barriers? I don't use iTunes, but apparently I missed something - sounds like
the music industry hasn't changed much after going digital.

~~~
jonknee
I think Apple was/is scared of "unprofessional" music. Apple doesn't want to
be the YouTube of music. Not allowing shitty (or pirated!) music is a hard
problem to solve. A bunch of suits and contracts does a decent job because not
many people are going to take the time if they just want to troll.

~~~
guynamedloren
So, how does Distrokid factor in to this? After reading, I had the impression
that anybody with $20 could upload their music via Distrokid... is the idea
that the annual fee is supposed to be a filter to prevent shitty music?
Pirated music is one thing, but 'shitty music' seems a bit tougher to police.

~~~
pionar
pud said in an earlier post that there's a propietary spam filtering system in
there that he's understandably reluctant to share details on.

~~~
Kronopath
A spam filter is different than an "amateur" or "unprofessional" filter
though. I don't see how it could protect against that.

------
k-mcgrady
>> "We'll put your music on iTunes, Spotify, Google Play, and Amazon"

Are these the only services the music will be on? I can't even list the
services I get on with CDBaby it's that long but you are missing some
important ones:

Rdio Deezer Last.fm

I just looked through my sales reports on CDBaby and those are some of the
most used services. I would love to use this but Rdio and Deezer in particular
are too important for me.

~~~
crucialfelix
and for many BeatPort is essential. though many of us DJs hate BeatPort

~~~
k-mcgrady
Afaik it's not possible to get your music on BeatPort through any of these
services (I've looked around before). I think they are pretty strict about
curation and it requires a label with prior connections to Beatport to get on
it. If I'm wrong about this I'd love to know!

~~~
crucialfelix
yes, all my friends are saying this distrokid looks great, but its missing
dance stores.

OTOH we all hate BeatPort, and iTunes really is not important. I only care
that I get on boomkat, but I care about music more than I care about sales :)
I've been on frontpage beatport, juno and boomkat. nice to take a screenshot
of, but it doesn't translate into much money.

Beatport is kind of like iTunes, its been getting less and less strict about
the curation. usually if you have a distributor agreement then you can get in
that way. but honestly I haven't checked recently. maybe you can just apply.

they have huge problems with people buying tracks from other people (so they
didn't even produce them) and buying soundcloud views to pump up their stats.
and the music is just dull. but they still get in to beatport.

------
jamesmcintyre
This is an impressive accomplishment, I would say almost more because of the
deal-making and logistics of dealing with the online music stores than the
coding but together these accomplishments show you really have your heart in
the game!

I will immediately share this with the people I know who would be interested.

Also let me know if you need/want marketing help, I would love to help spread
the message of Distrokid!

~~~
tigroferoce
Agree. It would be interesting a post where you explain how you made all the
agreements with Apple, Google & co. and how do you handle association for
copyright protection (like RIAA).

------
rithi
Exposure:
[http://distrokid.com/api/passwordResetEmail/](http://distrokid.com/api/passwordResetEmail/)

Glad to try out CFML again - trying out Railo.

------
timsayshey
Awesome stuff, Pud! As a cfml dev its awesome to see startups drooling over
Railo (Which is open source coldfusion, shhhh don't tell anyone ;). I give it
6-12 months before Railo is the "new" hotness.

Looking forward to reading more about the technology you used. Maybe a
separate post? ;)

------
cocoflunchy
I used it for one song some time ago, and I was impressed. Everything went
super smooth.

The only reason I didn't pay to upload my whole EP was that if I understand
well, you have to keep paying every year if you want them to stay in the
stores; it's not really practical for me since I only have 4 songs that I want
to put in the stores and I don't even think I'm going to sell enough of them
to cover the price, and I don't know if I'm ever going to record anything else
that's good enough for the stores.

But it probably just means that I'm not in the target market, so don't take my
story for what it's not. I think this is an awesome service, and go try for
yourself if you don't believe me!

~~~
d23
If you aren't willing to "lose" 20 bucks a year then I doubt you are really
serious about it.

------
saym
Looks like you've found a cool sweet spot in the market place! I'll definitely
put in a good word with my musically inclined friends.

~~~
pud
Thanks! Hope so.

Just really wanted something where as a musician, I can just upload my music
to stores without really giving it much thought. Kinda like how anyone can
upload to YouTube easy cheesy.

------
jmspring
Very nice on the market place approach. I wish discovery services were of
sufficient quality to allow us to find new and unknown/small musicians. Word
of mouth and algorithms only go so far.

~~~
pud
Founder/OP here.

Totally agree. Funny how things change: Old technology for music discovery was
FM radio. Today it's YouTube's related videos and stuff people are tweeting.

I encourage all musicians to make videos for their music if possible, for
YouTube discovery... (related business opportunity: make this easier)

But if/when they're ready to buy, I think they go to iTunes/Spotify/Google
Play/Amazon.

~~~
jzzskijj
_Funny how things change: Old technology for music discovery was FM radio._

Interestingly Radio Helsinki is a radio station that doesn't have playlists.
Therefore they play every day 99,5% different songs than yesterday. I listen
to that station when commuting and I tend to end up finding 1-2 new artists or
albums on daily basis. At least for me Spotify manages just to suggest
annoying and mediocre crap, if I try their random radio or what ever it is
called. That's the difference between qualified and experienced DJ and some
algorithm randomizing songs.

~~~
girvo
I ran a community radio show (3 hours, one night a week) in Brisbane for a few
years. That's what I did: I'd rock up in studio with my music collection and
play whatever I felt like at the time.

Now, it was a small station, but I had thousands of listeners in the country
who tuned in online (was broadcast on DAB+, AM and online) and the main reason
they gave was because of the bands I played that never got airtime anywhere
else.

It also made me happy that other people got to hear my favourite local post-
rock bands, and really helped with getting interviews ;) Was a lot of fun. I
miss it to be honest, and am sad that it's going the way of the floppy disk...

------
tantalor
Can you explain more about how the music store APIs work? Do their terms allow
you to represent unlimited artists?

How do artists authenticate themselves? How do you know I'm not Kanye?

Are you or the stores handling payments?

------
idiomatic
This is great. On one hand I'm happy that record labels and middle men are cut
off from the process, on the other, being an old-fashioned music listener, I
will never stop considering music as part of an album, and I will never buy a
"song". I will always buy full length albums. I like real bands, not Internet
phenomena‎. Not saying that one excludes the other, though. But the concept is
absolutely brilliant and the same is true for the execution.

------
programminggeek
I love the fact that pud makes great stuff and just keeps building and
shipping good ideas. It's a simple thing, but he does it quite well.

------
skore
Small quibble: Those press quotes pretty much each say the same thing -
recounting the four point list that is directly above them.

------
skrebbel
Bandcamp is going to _hate_ this.

~~~
jwallaceparker
Bandcamp allows musicians to sell their music directly to listeners.

From DistroKid.com: "We'll put your music on iTunes, Spotify, Google Play, and
Amazon."

Different model, no?

DistroKid helps musicians get their music in the mainstream stores. Bandcamp
is its own store.

I think they're serving different ends.

~~~
MichaelGG
Doesn't that sorta directly compete? Why bother buying on Bandcamp when you
can support the artist right from Google Play/iTunes/Amazon MP3, which you're
already using?

~~~
nikatwork
Better audio quality, cheaper price, better shopping experience, can buy
physical products eg vinyl and tshirts, shopping page is customized by artist
and has links to their online presence, bigger cut goes to artist, some tunes
given away free, traffic is driven by music review blogs, the list goes on and
on.

Did I mention that I love bandcamp?

------
damian2000
This is an enormous achievement, as is the fact that an uploaded song is
available in all countries worldwide, wherever each store is supported. The
payout method being via PayPal email address is also a good move for users
outside the US.

------
Killah911
How do you keep out/manage the musical equivalent of spam since this also
lowers the barrier to entry? I could see some sub par artist use the right
keywords and get their sons to come up on lots of search results.

------
ehutch79
Serious question; What happens when you stop paying? That's why I use CDBaby
for my stuff. I don't have to keep paying out for tracks that MIGHT sell 1 or
2 copies over the course of a year.

~~~
tantalor
I assume the content stay in the store but you can't upload new content.

~~~
ehutch79
I hope so, I'm planning on releasing about a dozen e.p.s over the course of a
year, which i don't expect to ever sell more than 5 copies each, tops. it's a
personal project to help myself improve as a song writer, and spending 45$
apiece is not worth it.

~~~
tyw
Do you specifically want it for sale if you don't expect it to sell many
copies, or are you just looking to have your music out there? There are sites
you can put music out there for free on. Shameless plug for my own site:
[http://www.audiomack.com](http://www.audiomack.com). It is predominantly used
for hip hop so that's what comes up in the top music charts, but there's
nothing keeping anyone using it for any genre they like.

------
orolo
congrats. as a musician and a coder this is super intriguing. also, the
technology you used (railo ?) is interesting and the cron stuff is just great.

well done.

i can't wait to put my stuff up.

(i've shared this on my vast social networks.)

------
drum
pud - been a fan since "death metal office drumming".

i've been looking to putting some of my music on iTunes recently, so really
excited about this service. any chance of supporting Pandora?

~~~
pud
It's actually free for anyone to submit to Pandora:
[http://submitmusic.pandora.com/](http://submitmusic.pandora.com/)

I may figure out a way to automatically submit there from DistroKid (so
there's one less thing the artist needs to do), but in the meanwhile, Pandora
makes it easy.

\m/

------
karlgrz
As a pretty well learned guitarist cutting his teeth in bedroom producing,
this is fantastic. One of the things that stifles creativity sometimes is the
fact that there are so many options out there that just don't work well or
don't reach enough people or are out of reach for people like me who are doing
this on the side.

I wish this was around when I was in college. Thanks for all the hard work! I
will definitely be giving your service a workout this winter! Cheers!

------
AdamTReineke
@pud - Do you do Xbox Music as well? My brother just published an album
through some distribution service and I was very surprised to find it on Xbox
Music.

------
lylemckeany
I think it was a year well spent! Nicely done. This is an important step in
the right direction for independent musicians that don't have the benefit of
large distribution.

Quick question: How do the various services handle categorizing the uploaded
music? My concern as a musician is my music might not be as easily discovered
via Spotify Radio or on related artists pages.

------
deepvibrations
Brilliant! Independent musicians need as much help as possible, can be really
tough making any sort of dough these days. Quick question- As a label
releasing a compilation album, what would be the best way to use your service?
The compilation is 15 tracks from 15 different artists, so would be quite
expensive if I were to sign up via the label option!

------
IanCal
Looks awesome! A minor typo on your main page:

> Or you can pay $19.99/yr and upload unlimited songs for a year!

s/for a year//

------
Joeboy
Cool, I just uploaded a track to see what would happen. All seems very
painless so far.

I'm interested in the question somebody else asked - doesn't this mean there's
now basically no quality control on itunes etc? I feel like it shouldn't be
quite this easy to look like a proper musician...

------
bambax
This is fantastic. Small gripe: if you pay via Paypal, why don't you accept
payments from Paypal?

------
Aqueous
I just know this is going to be one of those famous archived Hacker News posts
one day. This is the kind of thing that changes the game - amazing that you
pursued separate deals with these four music services. Record industry - it
was a good run, but your era is over.

------
k-mcgrady
If artists get 100% of the royalties how do you make money? I want to be sure
that a service I use for something as important is this will still be around
in 12 months.

Also, do you collect and pay out money to artists like CDBaby does or do they
have to collect it themselves?

~~~
pud
DistroKid makes money from the $19.99/year.

DistroKid collects royalties & pays out monthly. I also founded AdBrite which
paid out several million dollars per month, if that adds to DistroKid's
credibility.

And the good thing is that even if your distributor disappears, your music is
still in the stores. It's decoupled from the distributor. Tho I'm not sure how
you'd manage your music if your distributor went away, but I'm sure there's a
way. Also, the stores vetted DistroKid somewhat. Likely so they can avoid
having to figure this out.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Thanks. I'm definitely going to try DistroKid out with my next release.

------
tunesmith
Very cool!!

Is it possible to upload but say you don't want your stuff to go to Spotify?
I'm interested in doing digital downloads but not streaming, since I believe
they rob sales to a greater degree than they create new sales through
discovery.

~~~
pud
Yes. You can specify which stores you want to be on.

------
basicallydan
Great job dude, this is awesome. I'm sharing this with everyone I know who
makes music, and not just because I want the referral. I'll probably upgrade
as soon as I release another track, regardless.

------
bdcravens
Still using Railo I see :-)

------
jbkkd
What are the royalties each of those companies pay to the musician? Also, do
they filter music our uploads? I can imagine users uploading popular music to
earn on top of succeeding musicians.

------
andrelaszlo
How is it different from
[https://www.recordunion.com/](https://www.recordunion.com/)? Because you get
rid of the concept of "albums"?

------
itry
Interesting. So every amateur can make an account and upload their stuff to
Amazon? No filtering? Also, wont this attract people who upload Motorhead
songs as their own?

------
evertonfuller
How does a user know that you will continue to pay them royalties for their
songs in 10 years time? Are you still going to be manually PayPal'ing
payments...

------
granfalloon
very cool! but do you worry that making it easier/cheaper to submit to iTunes
might cause iTunes to be flooded with "bad" music, thus prompting iTunes to
crack down in some way? it seems like the current financial barriers in place
might be JUST enough to prevent people from submitting who aren't serious
about it, and you could be opening the flood gates

~~~
sbarre
Having money to publish or produce doesn't immediately make you a good artist.

~~~
granfalloon
of course not, but _in general_ i think that a monetary barrier prevents lots
of people from publishing on a whim or prematurely

~~~
sbarre
That's fair. Sorry, upon re-reading my comment it was a bit flippant.

I just feel that there is a lot of shitty commercially-backed music out there
already, and we're in the Internet age of "share everything" already, so even
if this does open the door to poorly produced crap ending up in online stores,
we have enough mechanisms (both technological and cognitive) to filter the
good stuff to the top I think..

And if doing it this way lets good stuff get discovered more easily, and helps
independent artists get paid more easily, I'm all for it.

Plus I think artists who take their craft seriously (and therefore may end up
being floated to the top in my previous example) will be very conscious of the
quality of the product they want to put out there..

------
benhebert
Looks awesome. I would make a big push into electronic. So many producers out
there.

Send me a release and we'll post ben@whiteraverrafting.com

------
hit8run
thx so much for creating this! I just uploaded my new track "Miles Away":
[https://soundcloud.com/hit8run/miles-
away](https://soundcloud.com/hit8run/miles-away)

Some time ago I thought that a tool like this should have been created but I
didn't focus on this project. So glad to have this!

~~~
LogicX
Sounds great - eagerly awaiting it to show up in spotify!

~~~
hit8run
Thx a lot! I'm glad you like it :) Common Spotify get it online! :D

------
exo_duz
Congrats on the release.

I think the simplicity would be the biggest selling point to Distrokid.

I'll pass this to some of my friends who are musicians :)

All the best!

------
awsm
I love the idea behind this, hope it's successful and will be making sure my
musician friends are aware of it.

------
o0Oo0O
Was there a reason for not doing MVP? You could have made it easy to publish
and scrap everything else.

------
jrn
Please consider supporting 7digital.com It powers the samsung, blackberry, hmv
music stores.

------
sidcool
What is your technology stack?

------
tsenkov
Congrats, Pud! I hope you will share some growth stats in the months to come.
:)

------
yarone
Congrats Pud and good luck!

------
kinnth
This is immensely useful and i'm going to sign up!

------
sschueller
How is Apple not taking/getting a cut?

~~~
damian2000
They still do ... the 100% royalty refers to the portion paid out by the
store, which is possibly something like 70% of the purchase price for iTunes?

------
batgaijin
If you are smart you will sell a $5 a month atccount for unlimited
streaming/downloading. And distribute the funds to the artists based on
viewership.

------
Sarien
"What I've been up to for the past year" another one of those hn typical "I'm
not telling you anything until you click me"-links.

